# Hintergrund ändern



## Brian Stone (15. Mai 2008)

Erst einmal ein fröhliches Hallo an alle hier rumstreunenden!

Mein Problem ist Folgendes:

Ich möchte auf diesem Bild von meinem Sohn das Kissen ausschneiden und dann versuchen den Hintergrund an die Umgebung anzupassen. Also links die Kiste verlängern und rechts und über ihm den Hintergrund der Umgebung.
Das Kissen würde ich mit dem Lasso ausschneiden und entfernen, aber wie ich dann den Hintergrund neu gestalte weiß ich nicht.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir sagen mit welchen Wrkzeugen und Vorgehensweisen ich arbeiten muss.
Ich arbeite übrigends mit CS3, bin aber aber noch Anfänger. Aber sehr lernfähig.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus für Hilfe.

Lieben Gruß
Brian


----------



## janoc (15. Mai 2008)

Hi, 

Freistellen würde ich persönlich per Pfadwerkzeug weil beste Kontrolle. [Eigenwerbung]mein Videotutorial dazu[/Eigenwerbung].
Aufgrund der markanten Kissenfarbe könntest du aber auch mit dem _Zauberstab _recht gute Ergebnisse erzielen. 
Kiste verlängern über _Kopierstempel _– vermutlich aber besser, du suchst dir eine passende Holz-Textur (Foto) und verzerrst die in die richtige Perspektive (Frei transformieren bzw. Perspektivisch verzerren).
Für saubere und/oder weiche Übergänge mit _Masken _arbeiten.
Weiters vermutlich erforderlich: _Einstellungsebenen _mit Tonwertkorrektur, _Farbton/Sättigung_, _Helligkeit/Kontrast_, ... um neue Bildelemente anzupassen.

Kursive Begriffe sollten bei der Suche helfen!
Viel Vergnügen und bei Detailproblemen fragen – aber nicht vergessen, immer erst die Suchfunktion probieren


----------



## Brian Stone (15. Mai 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werd das mal probieren.
Bei Problemen meld ich mich wieder. Natürlich nach SuFu-Nutzung.

Gruß Brian


----------

